# YOUR Favorite Treble Hooks?



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mustad Triple Grips for me , but Owner Stingers rock as well as Short VMC's
Xcalibur Tx3's , and I also like Daiichi Death Traps too...

What are your favorite treble hooks???


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

VMC Vanadium


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Owners.

What's the matter, second guessing your hook selection from the fish you lost a couple of nights ago?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Triple grips hands down for me. Even when they get bent up and fixed several times they still stick good.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Gamakatsu size 1 (2x) red trebles (Part #57310)


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> Mustad Triple Grips for me ,
> 
> What are your favorite treble hooks???



Triple Grips are hard to beat.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

JJ Mac said:


> Owners.
> 
> What's the matter, second guessing your hook selection from the fish you lost a couple of nights ago?


MY BAD.
They were stock VMC's JohnnY MaC....
There's ONE Triple Grip hanging on that bait now.

I usually don't put more than 1 on a bait - B/C they are so hard to remove , but since I have a BIGASZ$ pair of side cutters , I figure a walleye won't need his jaw where's he's going next...and I did add a few to some baits.
:lol:
I just hung (11/pack) a package of #8's & #2's along with somewhere around 40-50 #4's.
:evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Triple Grips for Me two, but the hooks that come stock on Reef Runners are pretty good - VMC Barbarians I believe. C-man


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

chamookman said:


> Triple Grips for Me two, but the hooks that come stock on Reef Runners are pretty good - VMC Barbarians I believe. C-man


Last I checked, Reef Runners came with Eagle Claw Kahle treble hooks.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

JJ Mac said:


> Last I checked, Reef Runners came with Eagle Claw Kahle treble hooks.


Yes the do

At one time they might have been VMC
But these day's Rapala owns VMC

I do like the Mustad Triple Grips and i've been upgrading Rattle traps with the KVD Mustad short shanks mostly on the belly hook

On the spinners I do use the Gamakatsu #4 round bends on the rear


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

My bait of choice tonight had a feathered ST36 Owner on the butt section , Johnny Mac.
:evilsmile

I just got in 100 triple grip #4's Monday and I had better order some more.
:yikes:
I told ESOX that I'd send him a sample pack - and Mr. Stein will be wanting a few as well.
I broke my own rule and put on more than one per (a few cranks) , damn baits are hard to dig out of a fish for sure!

I sure like the Gamakatsu 4/0 EWG Finesse for slingin' stick worms too.
Good hooks there too.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> My bait of choice tonight had a feathered ST36 Owner on the butt section , Johnny Mac.
> :evilsmile
> 
> I just got in 100 triple grip #4's Monday and I had better order some more.
> ...


Well,
You'll have to let the rest of know were your picking up the triple grips

For stick baits If I'm rigging them weightless or texas style
I like the Gamakatsu 3/0 EWG deep throat
Same size as the 4/0 EWG but the shank with the point is about a 1/8" longer. I'll yet to have a fish spit one out

My Favorite hook is a Gamakatsu 1/0 Wide Gap Weedless Finesse Hook 
It's the best wacky hook out there and it works for a bigger drop shot as well.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dang eBay deals , here today - gone tomorrow.
:sad:
OK - well at least I saved a few for ESOX...LOL


----------



## xraps (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had good luck with excaliber tx3's. The only bad thing is if I need something other than 4 or 6's they're really hard to find. Also since I swithed to florocarbon, that has helped sending any hook home. As far as worm hooks go, Mustad mega bites are the bomb. 4/0 and 5/0 for senkos have made me some cash this year


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I was able to find a few 100 triple grip trebles , I will probably offer lots of 25 Pcs. for $10 shipped.
I expect them by next week - anybody with interest send a PM and I'll see if I can fill orders.
I'll have size #2 & #4.
They are short shank , like used on cranks.
They are short , like the 36246 but have the ultra point and are actually nice & sharp! :lol:

RAS


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

These have been rather productive for years....:lol:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> These have been rather productive for years....:lol:


Combined with a stick of TNT hanging from the main line this combination is a sure fish-getter and will put any fish in the box. Guaranteed......or your arm and leg cheerfully returned. :help:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wartfroggy said:


> These have been rather productive for years....:lol:





Chris would have been a better picture with a 4 inch piece of yarn wrapped around the hooks.....:evil: :lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> Chris would have been a better picture with a 4 inch piece of yarn wrapped around the hooks.....:evil: :lol:


 That works as well. Here is a common spawn rig that works pretty good.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

captjimtc said:


> Gamakatsu size 1 (2x) red trebles (Part #57310)


i switched all my rapalas to gamakatsu red trebles..no more lost walleyes


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> .... I will probably offer lots of 25 Pcs. for $10 shipped.
> ........
> They are short , like the 36246 but have the ultra point and are actually nice & sharp! :lol:
> 
> RAS


Here's a picture of the #4's (I still have a few of these on hand)










Mr. ESOX got a few in the mail the other day and he said:
"they are wicked sharp, and made out of a very good quality wire"
:evilsmile
PM if interested......

Manx , I sent you a PM....:fish2:


----------



## Griffin (Jul 19, 2009)

Mustad, VMC and Gamakatsu


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

If i had unlimited money and could change my hooks after 5-10 fish gamagatsu round bends hands down.

the 2x owner stingers with the cutting point are nice on salmon flies and hold up quite well but are unshapenable

But the ones i really like and last forever are the VMC pemasteels (like the ones that come on a j-plug) sharp and last for a decade if not more on a lure and seem to almost have the best hook up % in my mind. If ne one knows where i can get some plz let me know..............


----------

